# Green anole addicted to mealworms



## cheekychap (Sep 20, 2009)

Hi all, My daughters green anole refues any food other than mealworms. found out on different site this can happen and there advice is to starve anole for a few days but this hasnt helped, tried small locust and crickets 5-10mm in size, wax worms and the moths from waxworms. Viv is 30x30x45 exo with uvb and uva bulbs in hoods temps overall are 78-85 and humidity is kept around 60% by misting 3 times a day with distilled water. Any ideas?


----------



## afeks (Feb 14, 2010)

How long did you starve it for? This can happen with pretty much any lizard. Think of it as a toddler being fed chips all the time, of course they would turn down cabbage if you offered it!!! Maybe try starving it for longer and regularly offering other food types? My beardie used to do this when I rescued him, he was addicted to waxworms! Now he's a good all rounder.


----------



## Spikebrit (Oct 23, 2006)

Mealworms are totally healthy and can be used as a stable diet. If he only eats mealworms he will be fine so long as they are fed up and gut loaded. Many of mine only feed on mealworms.

The food you have to watch out for are wax worms. These are very high in fat and can often cause addiction and obeasity in reps. Was worms are want afeks are refering to.


----------



## Geckogirl_88 (Apr 24, 2009)

I have a female leo who (for some weird reason) has an intollerance for crickets, so she get fed mealies with the odd locust treat. I used to keep all my animals on mealies without problem. I agree that as long as they are well gutloaded they are usually fine, tho I dont know if its the same with anoles 
xx


----------



## sam12345 (Dec 28, 2007)

Are we talking waxworms or meal worms?


----------



## kLoNe TrOoPa (Mar 5, 2010)

My Desert Dragon is the same at the mo, tho he'll prefers freshly malted beetles to the actual worms but yeah went off crickets as soon as he had these. I sneak a delegged 1 into his bowl of his worms everynow and again and he'll usually eat it by accident.


----------



## Spikebrit (Oct 23, 2006)

Geckogirl_88 said:


> I have a female leo who (for some weird reason) has an intollerance for crickets, so she get fed mealies with the odd locust treat. I used to keep all my animals on mealies without problem. I agree that as long as they are well gutloaded they are usually fine, tho I dont know if its the same with anoles
> xx


anoles are fine with meal worms. 



sam12345 said:


> Are we talking waxworms or meal worms?


IM assume the op measn addicted to meal worms since they mention that the anole doesnt like wax worms. My anoles go mental for wax worms. 

jay


----------



## cheekychap (Sep 20, 2009)

Thanks puts our minds at ease, its just that on some site say mealworms are a no no. The are gut loaded and also dusted every 4 days.


----------



## cheekychap (Sep 20, 2009)

Also just picked up a 45x45x60 exo for him how many females (if any) would you recommend? And does anyone know anywhere in colchester area that has females?


----------

